# MNLawnGuy1980 Lawn Journal - 2020 Journal



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Hello,

Getting this started for 2020 as it looks like spring is going to be coming a little earlier than last year. Forecasted temp for Sunday is 60°, but it may snow that night...we will see. I had my hoc pretty low last year and was trying to figure out what would happen with it lower heading into winter. As the snow is starting to dissipate, the grass actually looks pretty decent and similar to past years. The backyard is a mess but that is normal and will get better when it dries out. The spots in the lower left of the backyard pic are from the pups. Leo is new to the family and is a 12 week old Great Pyrenees/Lab mix. 



First pic of last year was on 04/25 when I had my first mow of the year. 


I ended last year with my KBG (PRG sprinkled in) at .25" for the last couple months of the year. I don't plan to start out that low but will probably end up going that low again. 


Plans for Spring:

The plan was to start off the spring by installing a french drain on the side of my yard to the pond to get rid of the standing water issue I have in the backyard. That has been put on hold as I had a rough winter after rupturing my achilles in November. I'm just getting back to walking again after being off it for a little over three months. Maybe look at doing that in fall.


Take the Toro Recycler out with the bag and get all of the junk off the yard. Just fixed the self propel function on it yesterday so I won't have to push it around like I have been. It's been broke for 1.5 years and it took about 5 minutes to fix it.

Dethatch with the sun joe dethatcher, probably won't have a whole lot to take out but I have done it every year and it seems to work.

Take the lawn roller out for a spin, I might as well use it to get some of the bumps out of the lawn since I have it.

Fix the jack shaft and sprocket on my McLane mower. I don't use it a lot but would like it for cutting around the mailboxes and where I don't want to bring the GM.

Bring the hoc up to ~.50 and start there for the year. Let it get some height on it before taking the GM on it for the year.

Not a whole lot that I have planned, just focusing on getting it cleaned up as soon as this snow melts to be able to get out there and start working on it again.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I am assuming that my low hoc and the Transfilm I applied in the fall has led to the snow being pretty much gone before the rest of the neighbors. First pic below is the first frost of last fall with Transfilm on the grass. Pretty neat product. 


We are looking at temps in the mid 60's today with snow Monday or Tuesday so I don't plan to do a whole lot with it yet. Raked the matted spots lightly yesterday to get rid of some snow mold, which is an annual thing for me. Pretty excited about how it is looking and getting out there again. 




The SunJoe dethatcher is being delivered today but it's going to have to wait for a little bit.

Have a great day!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

How did that transfilm work for you compared to previous years without it?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Biggylawns The lawn looks a lot healthier than it did previous years, and since I had my hoc so low at .25" I was expecting it be junk coming out of winter. The only other difference, other than transfilm, this year vs. last was my hoc so I am assuming the transfilm did it's job.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Not a whole lot going on lately as the soil temps have been hovering in the 30's, this evening was 39. Replaced the worn down pulley and sprocket on the old McLane reel mower, nice to check that off my list. 


The grass is pretty much dormant still but I do have what appears to be substantial snow mold damage, which is pretty standard but apparently more noticeable since my grass is so short. I'm basically in a holding pattern waiting for temps to rise some to start to get to work on it. 



Side yard looks decent, I gues!!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 looking good! Glad to hear the transfilm did its job.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What do you think the Transfilm did (both right away and later)? I don't think the Nufilm I used did much of anything. But we got little snow this Winter.

I saw that photo of the morning after. It looks like it caused extra frost on your lawn...?!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@green, I wasn't thinking it added frost to the lawn, instead created almost like a seal coat on top of it. I can't say for sure if it helped or not because there were a lot variables with what was different this winter for me than last.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @green, I wasn't thinking it added frost to the lawn, instead created almost like a seal coat on top of it. I can't say for sure if it helped or not because there were a lot variables with what was different this winter for me than last.


Yeah. Did you apply it alone or mixed with something? I sprayed the Nufilm with Serenade biofungicide. The thing was, I was hesitant to apply it because I was concerned about inhibiting evapotranspiration. I had nothing to reference though. It was just an idea. And then I read something after I applied it, referencing a study saying that inhibiting evapotranspiration in something like grass could be detrimental in the Winter...as opposed to conifers, which it supposedly benefits. So who knows what's good or bad. We are in uncharted territory.

That said, I did not see any visible benefits or adverse effects of the application. Perhaps it even helped prevent disease. Who knows. What were your impressions of the Transfilm and what it may have done, good or bad?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Did you have any check plots?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@green, I sprayed it alone. @mowww that would have made too much sense, now I get to sit and wonder about what it actually did!


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Your color looks great compared to your neighbors!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Looks like it is supposed to start warming up this week and am still in a holding pattern. Picked up more dog poop today, fun. Need to get my new sprayer calibrated but still have time to get that done, maybe tomorrow. Got rid of the blue and pink mower and decided to go with an all black paint job for this year, threw some car decals on there as well that never made it onto the car.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Was able to get a lot done today as my average soil temps in the back were creeping up a little higher than I was expecting. Got the lawn rolled, dethatched and bagged up with the rotary. Then decided to just get it done with and sprayed my pre-emergent before the rain tonight.






Pretty significant green up in 10 days. First pic on 03/17, second pic today. Can't figure out if it is the hoc or the application of transfilm.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 looking damn good for March!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @mowww!


----------



## Lawngirl (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow! Looks great for this time of year. Here in Fargo we still have a lot of the white crap on the lawn. I can't wait for it to be gone.
Following your progress.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @Lawngirl, I went to school across the river in Moorhead a long time ago! Enjoyed my time up there. It has certainly been an odd spring down here.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

A lot of rain, and a little snow here over the weekend as we bunkered in with the stay at home order. What better way to pass the quarantine time than an online auction. I was planning to head down to it in person but they moved it to an all online format after the governor's order. 
Got a few items for pretty cheap. I was going in blind on these so I am going with the assumption that none of them work and will need attention.

Jacobsen Greens King 26", I was thinking from the pics that is was a 22" but it turns out that it is a 26". This works out nicely as I have a GM1000 and another 22" wasn't really necessary. Quite frankly, a 26" isn't necessary for me either since the GM1000 does the job. Will get it up and running and decide what to do with it. 

Toro 21" Commercial Rotary - picked this up mainly due to the large bag on it. I use my rotary for bagging debris from the yard for cleanup. The plan is to get rid of my other rotary if I can get this up and going. 

Couple edgers. I currently use an electric edger and wanted to upgrade on that. This first one I got for very cheap, I got it because I wanted to make sure I got one and it went in the auction before the McLane. I ended up with the McLane also as it went for a pretty cheap price too. 


Lawn pic after the rain and snow


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I might've been bidding against you on that Jake 526, congrats!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@mowww I actually wanted the JD but I panicked as the Jake came up first. I wanted one of them at least and I wasn't sure if the JD was going to go for a lot more so I just kept going on the Jake. JD only went for $150, but I did not want to buy another greens mower and end up sleeping in the garage with it when I brought it home!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Got in a mow this morning for the first mow of the year. Doesn't look the greatest but it will get there. Felt great to be out mowing again! Plan to do the back a little bit later this evening. 



Shot a video of what I am working with. Not really a fan of shooting videos but I would like to do more of them this year, it will be nice to look back on next year for reference. 





Also got my soil test back, I have no clue what any of it means as I was expecting the N to be high since my grass greens up fairly quickly. Oh well, will probably just keep on with the bio-stimulant pack unless anyone has any ideas that you saw that didn't jump out at me.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 To calculate how many lbs of P, K, S, and micros to get you above MLSN levels (https://www.paceturf.org/PTRI/Documents/1202_ref.pdf) take MLSN numbers - your numbers. Then multiply by your lawn size in terms of acres to determine how many lbs it would take to correct the top 6" ( farmers use a 2x multiplier because they're looking at the whole top foot).

For example, Sulfur's MLSN is 7ppm. The difference is 5.76 and your lawn is 0.298 acres so you only need 1.71 lbs of sulfur to correct the levels or double that to get into the mid range. Do that with your other nutrients to see what you'd need to correct them. Also, don't put too much stock into N numbers from a test, they are highly variable throughout the season.

What is in your biostim pack?


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @mowww I actually wanted the JD but I panicked as the Jake came up first. I wanted one of them at least and I wasn't sure if the JD was going to go for a lot more so I just kept going on the Jake. JD only went for $150, but I did not want to buy another greens mower and end up sleeping in the garage with it when I brought it home!


At least I know I'm not alone with that thinking...I move forward and just pay the price though haha. Anger is temporary but tools last forever!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

mowww said:


> What is in your biostim pack?


Thanks again @mowww, the bio stim pack that I started using last year was the N-Ext products. MG0-0-2, Air8, GreenePunch 18-0-1, Air-8, and RGS. I will look more into the calculations you provided and see what I can do.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Tough to be patient but I am giving it my best. I would be a lot less patient if I weren't taking pics everyday and then looking at the previous day's photos to see the "dead" spots coming back in. I think it will be an uphill battle until I get my irrigation turned on for the year.

Mowed the front today a couple different ways. Took a couple plugs from areas in the back and through them in the front around the tree. My first mow last year was on 04/25, I know I had some spots that I had to work out but am not sure if it was this bad. It will get there.

Some observations from mowing today:

I have a feeling my lawn is never going to be level enough to my liking! 

It doesn't matter if you have a great mower that leaves great strips, great looking stripes are not guaranteed if you can't mow straight! It's just my second mow so I will get better.

I fully understand that .25 wasn't the smartest going into the winter but its coming back, slowly but surely. Maybe I will just dye it all summer if it doesn't! 

Close up pics of the spots, I have been going out and opening them up by brushing it lightly with my hand:

Couple other random pics:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Been working hard the last couple days in the garage building new shelving. After finishing up last night, I told my wife I just wanted to relax and go cut the lawn. She looked at me like I was insane. Not go watch tv, not go sit on my butt. There is something about mowing that is extremely relaxing to me. 
Sticking to mowing lately and have held off on applying anything for the time being.

Snow Mold Progression Pics...figured out it doesn't help a whole lot if I take my progression pics at different parts of the day...should have been sticking to a standard time for the pics each day. 
04/04:

04/07:

Other random pics after the mow yesterday:



Have a great day!


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Looking good, snow mold will be gone in no time


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @mribbens!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Governors stay at home mandate has been extended until 05/04, I agree with the decision but it sucks that I will have to hold off on picking up my auction items until that time. Will have to get my old edger out, pretty damn happy I didn't get rid of that yet.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Nice little dusting of snow this morning!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Snow was gone by the 10th, got a good dumping on for Easter yesterday though.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Hope everyone is staying safe!
Snow has left, hopefully not to return. It is supposed to warm up here and I do not see any snow in the forecast. Took the GM1000 for a spin this morning in the front, actually cut quite a bit off. I'm not really concerned with the snow mold anymore, it will go away so I am not really focusing on it like I was. Some pics after the mow this morning, I figured out that if I get really low when taking a pic, you can't even see the snow mold damage. 
Don't really have anything planned other than getting the back cut this afternoon and doing my first edging for the year on the sidewalks and drive. 



Lower profile pics where the snow mold is not as evident!!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Off to an awesome start this year, @MNLawnGuy1980! I'm digging the reel low northern stuff this early in the year.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @717driver, it's coming along. Would like to get the irrigation opened up but am trying to be patient with it. May do it this afternoon.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Got the back mowed last night and went down by the pond with one of my reel mowers to get it accustomed to being short. Sprayed Tenacity in the back this morning as well, quite a few weeds back there. I did apply a pre-e back on the 27th of March but I think it was too late back there as it gets direct sunlight all day and the soil temps are quite a bit higher in the back, oh well. 
I like to spray in the morning before everyone else wakes up. Most of my neighbors think I am insane to begin with regarding my lawn so I try to be done with it before they all wake up and see me out there! Got done spraying this morning at about 6:30.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Have been working on the Jacobsen426 that I got an auction recently. Put a new carb in it and it fired right up and purring away. 
Before and after shot. Auction pic vs. today. Still want to clean up the black covering items and need to find a good product to get those parts looking a little better. 

GM1000 and Jacobsen426 side by side

I also picked a McLane edger from an auction. Got that going today as well and took it for an initial pass. Not bad, really like that it is not electric and just starts right up and away I go. Need to go pick up a new blade tomorrow but happy that it is up and running.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Posted in the Jacobsen Questions thread also:
Got the reel engaged on the 426 and it appears that I have some rubbing on the inside of the left hand part of the reel. 
I am assuming that one or two of the blades are bent or misshapen some but I have not taken it off yet.

Has anyone come across this?

You can see the sparks on the left at around the 09 second mark of the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKkpgUJjBNY


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I don't post a lot on here about my backyard because it is a mess with the dogs tearing it up and leaving urine spots everywhere, plus I don't do a lot back there other than mow. My plan for this year was to raise the hoc back there to 1" and just mow and apply products sporadically. I am already sick of looking at it and is a huge eye sore. 
First hurdle appears to be behind me as the dogs, especially the 5 month old pyrenees (which will get to ~150 lbs) is starting to go down by the pond to go to the bathroom. Big first step!

This morning I ended up using the Sun Joe verticutter and scored the backyard quite a bit, then overseeded with a ***/PRG mix from Gertens/Spikes. Used the roller on it and am now watering it in. 
Next thing I have to work through is the fact that I am pretty sure the back half of the yard is fried. I opened up the irrigation on Monday and had a leak so I ended up shutting it down. I went out there yesterday and it was fried pretty good. I opened it back up yesterday and have just been shutting it off after giving it a good soak. The sprinkler guy is coming tomorrow so I am hoping this is a temporary deal. 
Pics of my starting point for the backyard. 




Front yard is still coming in nicely and I have not done much to it. The neighborhood kids all have their gymnastics mats on it today practicing their gymnastics. Fun to see it get used.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 oh man, I'd pay to cut that front yard.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Stop on out @mowww, the invite is open anytime! You can use the GM1000 or the PGM426. I have taken that for a few spins but need to correct a few items on it. 
It's so nice to have the irrigation started up to see those damn spots start to go away. Looking at the pic below, apparently I really need to adjust my sprinkler heads. The bottom left brown spot is where I had a spider web from Halloween and the grass grew pretty long under it. Apparently the right move wasn't to just cut it right back down to .25. It'll come back! 

Trying to think of ways to cover my front yard next winter, haven't mentioned that to my wife yet though!

Plan for today is to put down some new mulch, get the edging on the beds established for the year, dethatch a couple neighbor's yards, and vacuum up the thatch with a vacuum I picked up off CL recently. It's been a great addition.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Yesterday was a perfect day to spend outside here in MN. My wife spent the day getting all of her flowers in pots for the patio and her office. I spent the day trying to get my edge right on the beds, dethatching a neighbors yard, and just being outside talking to the neighbors. Got some rain over night and expecting quite a bit more throughout the week.

Love springtime!




Sunrise pic from yesterday


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

We got a ton of rain yesterday, a nice soft all day kind of rain which was perfect! Woke up today excited to get a mow in as the lawn was starting to look a little ragged, I don't have any PGR down yet. I have no idea when I am going to apply it since I only have T-Nex and I would prefer to not deal with seed heads like last year.

Had one of those mows this morning that I did not want to end. Ended up cutting it three different ways for pattern effect, had a blast. Couple pics from this morning, as well as a cliche mower pic.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Yesterday I sprayed my first round of PGR, will have to deal with the seed heads later since I use TNex.
I also finished up edging the flower/tree beds and put down more mulch, happy to be done with that. Nice to have that pop of color from the mulch again.

Still have some spots throughout the lawn that are filling in but it is getting there, pretty pleased with it considering it is the first weekend in May.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I have been seeing a lot of sporadic weeds throughout the yard so I have been hitting them with Tenacity. Mowed yesterday and was a little annoyed with how uneven the ground is. Have some extra bags of sand mix from my "project" last fall that I am going to spread out. It's just a couple spots that drive me crazy while mowing, I was hoping not to have to do it but I might as well.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

That jake looks huge. Do you have a favorite mower yet?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Currently it is the GM1000, the Jake feels like a tank compared to it and will probably be too big for my yard. It is in the shop right now getting a new reel and bearings since the bearings were bad on it causing the reel to shift to the left in the console. I did take it for a couple spins around before taken it in to the shop and it was pretty cool.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I have been having issues with drainage in the south-east corner of the backyard with it forming a bowl. Probably should have done a french drain, as others on the site recommended. My neighbor rented a sod cutter on Saturday and I borrowed it for a little bit. I ended up slicing a couple long swaths leading down to the pond. Turned the sod over and shaved the soil down to create a slope down to the pond. Who knows if it will work or not but it's worth a shot. During/After Pic:



I also had a problem in the backyard with grass forming on the root balls (which were placed too high when installed). Scraped all of that off and extended the beds a little to make room for some flowers back there. Nice to be done with that as I let it lapse last year and it pissed me off all year. Before and after pic showing the root ball grass, not the same bed but same concept.



Year over year pics of the front yard. Probably not fair to do that since I mowed a month earlier this year but fun to see the difference.


Bonus sunrise pic. Yes, that is frost on the ground:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Sprayed tenacity in a few spots on the 8th of May and wish I wouldn't have done that since I have some bleached spots now, right in the middle of my yard, oh well.

Levelled out some low spots and it is filling in nicely, used a pretty fine sand from HD, it was good enough. The grass is coming in nicely where it put it on. Will probably do another round of it in the fall more aggressively.

Yesterday we got ~4-5" of rain and it was very much needed.

My view from my office, I am a full time work from home employee, which was one of the reasons I started getting into lawn care so much. Love the view!

Last year I put up a feeder on my office window about 3 feet from my computer monitor, I have been getting these little yellow visitors. I don't remember them from last year...pretty cool! 

Random flower pic that I liked from one of the front pots.

Post mow this evening...still can't mow straight lines but one of these years I will get it.


Rainbow last night after the rain!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@JR21 I responded to your question via email but it appears that my messages are all sitting in my outbox, and not being sent. To answer your question, I just spray painted it. I did sand it down pretty good but did not take it apart to paint it.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 just fyi when you send a message on the forum it'll say it's in outbox like it hasn't sent until the recipient reads it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @synergy0852...makes sense now!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 looking good. Saw a GM1000 on fb that had a lawn that looked pretty familiar, good luck selling!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @mowww, was able to get it moved today for a fair price. Sorry to see it go because it was a great mower.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Sometimes I just can't get out of my own way. I had let the grass grow out for about 4-5 days because I wanted to get a good cut in today with my new to me EclipseII. Get done with my first pass on the front and think to myself that I am sick of seeing the Tenacity spots in the front yard.

My solution to everything is to put blue dye on it, scalps, bad areas...just put blue dye on it. So, I put what I thought was a "little" blue dye down on the Tenacity spots. Yeah, I overdid it, oh well!



New machine works great, bench hoc is at .4", will be lowering it to .33 or lower. Was able to sell the GM1000, so now I am down to just the three. Had to get a pic before the GM1000 left yesterday!



Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Forgot to mention...for future reference, seed heads starting popping up around the 21st. I was able to cut off quite a few of them yesterday since I hadn't mowed for a few days. We will see how bad it gets.

Adding a few backyard pics, not great with all of the dog spots but that is fine. Expecting some storms over the next few days.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I really liked the look of the lower turf that I had last fall so I ended up bringing the hoc down to .3" on Sunday afternoon. It was at a little over .4" but it took a lot off. I will probably keep it here for little bit to see how it does. 


I have really bad compaction around the tree where the snow mold was. I am assuming that is where I typically make a few spins around it while mowing. I decided to change up my pattern to limit the time the mower spends on that portion of the lawn. I got some of those aeration shoes for Christmas and I tried those out around the tree down there. I have no clue how people say they use these while mowing.

Yes, my neighbor and I have extremely contrasting lawns.

Few random flower pics and Leo at 5 months 
Sunflowers coming in


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Quote from my last post above:
"I will probably keep it here for little bit to see how it does."

05/28:
It did not do well! I think what happened was that I am not accustomed to having a grooming reel on, and I am pretty sure that did a number on scalping in quite few spots since my yard is not exactly level. Probably should have stopped and raised it up but I didn't. I have been given it a hefty dose of water in the mornings and evenings and it shot back up. Still have some signs of scalping but it looks quite a bit better after raising it back up to a little over .4" and giving it a little trim this afternoon.

Photo after the scalp job:

Photos today after the mow at a higher hoc, nice to see the green again. 






See about 500 of these each morning when I let the dogs out.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I put down hefty doses of Humic12, RGS and Air8 on Sunday. Hoping the Air8 works, I am not sure what I got out of it last year but we will see if it works on my problem areas for compaction. 


Backyard isn't great but it could be a lot worse considering that the dogs are only allowed back there. I have cut down closer to the pond (3rd pic below, outlined area) this year with the McLane and it is better than it has ever been, which isn't great but good enough. I might try killing everything off down there in the fall and reseed, and put rip rap down by the pond. I am waiting for the dead tree in the 3rd pic to be replaced by the city, been waiting for close to a year for it to be removed/replaced.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Was over at my neighbors house helping him with some items around the yard for much of the day. Had never been on his patio and was pretty pleased to look back and see what the yard looked like from over there. Snapped a pic on the way home! 

Picked up a hummingbird feeder and put it outside my office, love seeing them come and go throughout the day.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I put down some Ironite prior to the rain on Tuesday morning. Ended up getting a mow in this evening and it's not looking too bad. I still have lousy spots around the tree in the front. I'm kicking myself for doing a pre-emergent this year. It is the first year I have done it and I typically supplement the KBG with a PRG overseed. I am missing that thick carpet like feeling I had in the past and will not be doing a pre-emergent in the future. 
Andy, when you read this next winter when you are preparing...do not do a pre-emergent, no matter what great new thing you read about it!


Lousy spots around the tree still. I will have to figure something out because it's driving me insane.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Looking great in my book!

If you don't do a preM what will your plan be? Spot kill weeds?

I am thinking I need a fall preM and maybe will skip the spring application for the same reason as you - to be able to do a late spring/early summer oversees. Get that thick lushness.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @weirj55, 
I am not sure what I am going to do yet, will have to look more into it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Some pics for the 4th. Second year doing it and the neighborhood kids have a blast with it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Lawn took a beating throughout the last month and a half. Applied Hydretain roughly two weeks ago and am pleased with how the lawn is bouncing back. The stars and stripes from the 4th are pretty much all gone as well. Lawn is currently at a little over .4", I am not really loving it at this height but for the sake of me consistently ruining my lawn, I am going to keep it here for the time being.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Man your grass is so dark. I personally like the way your lawn looks at a higher height, but that's just me. It's been a brutal summer for us. We're finally getting some nice temps! Hang in there!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks Jesse, I am going to keep it here for a bit. The grass is really digging this cooler weather and the hydretain.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

In preparation for aeration and a light overseed this upcoming weekend, I was able to get my rock project finished down by the pond. 5 tons of 2-6" field stone. 
Three of the five tons, had to go get two more

Work in progress...I was trying to empty my sprayer of the Tenacity and was spraying it all over a few weeks back. Oh well

Drone shot:

Ground level view with some levelling that I started today:


First sunflower for the year opened up:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Really digging the mow this evening....actually paid attention, straight lines, no drumming on the handlebar to the music in my ear...just total focus! Felt awesome, great cut tonight.

Makes sense that I would go and tear it apart on Friday with the aerator!

**Bonus pic of our 9 year old giving the Eclipse a go.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Aerated and mulched the plugs yesterday. Overseed, spray, leveled, top dressed today with a peat/sand mix. Mix was 80/20 peat to sand and I didn't get as much cover as I wanted on it but I ran out of gas and had to call it a day.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Six days into the overseed and this whole not mowing thing really stinks! 



Also got my seeds put in that I keep in my office for the winter. We will see how they do this year. Last year I had them going through the winter into the spring. 


Bonus sunrise pic from this morning


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I've had a real tough go with the overseed. Up until about 10 days ago I had about 40% with little to no grass.
It finally started filling in and I got the greens mower on it. It still needs to fill in quite a bit am just happy to have grass to mow again.

hoc is at .5" and I will leave it there the rest of the year. I don't like it that high but it's fine.




Sunrise pic from the other day


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 great work, filling in nicely! I'm not sure if I'll get around to a heavy topdress this year, but your work motivates me.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thanks @mowww, it was very odd as I had a substantial amount of dead grass and large dead spots. I was hoping the PRG would fill in while the KBG was doing its thing, it took forever and then finally decided to wake up. I was just about ready to go back to square one and scalp it all again and do a reseed, which probably would have been too late.

Happy to be mowing again.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Our female dog in my profile pic has destroyed the backyard. When I decided to put the rock down by the pond I made a decision to try to correct what is going on back there. There were dead spots everywhere from her urine. When I overseeded in August I did the back also. I'm feeling pretty good about it so far and it feels good to see it green back there again. I also levelled some more down by the pond and I only plan to take a couple passes with the rotary next to the rock, reel mow everything else. Have been taking her to urinate next to the house in the back, then let her run and do her thing back there. Has worked out well so far...now I just have dead spots next to the house instead of in the middle of the yard.

First pic is a before and after collage( I don't have a whole lot of backyard pics, other than sunrise pics, so the before pic is not the best). Then some other random pics back there.






Started a weekly N program yesterday as well


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Nothing much on the schedule other than daily mowings and the weekly application of N. The temps have dropped off significantly in the last week. Love the lawn this time of the year.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Some pics for the 4th. Second year doing it and the neighborhood kids have a blast with it.


Just had to say that the lawn painting for the 4th of July is really cool! Nice!!!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ken-n-nancy thank you, the kids have a fun time doing it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Loving how the lawn is really starting to thicken up quite a bit, getting that carpet feel again that I missed all year. Some bad shadows this morning and the light was not real conducive to photos but I got a good cut in this morning and I am pleased with it. Spoon feeding continues, and got some of the neighbors doing it as well. Yes, I started putting up Halloween decorations as well.

Was thinking today during the mow that for how poorly I treat my lawn, it sure battles back really well. Kids gymnastics mats on there all day some days, yoga challenges with mats in the front yard, volleyball training for the girls, kids painting the lawn each year, trampoline the size of an efficiency apartment in the back, the equivalent of a haunted house on the front yard, me not knowing how to spray properly...the list goes on and on. Wouldn't change any of it though, love it! 






Backyard is coming along nicely. That area I levelled down by the pond gives me an additional 2,000 sq ft. It's not quite there yet but I am able to reel mow down there now.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Progress pics from "security" cam. Not great pics but it gives me a good birds eye view on how everything is filling in. Oh, I say security camera but I mainly just use it for the lawn. 
09/07 (21 days post overseed)

This Morning (31 days post overseed)


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Progress pics ...
> 09/07 (21 days post overseed)
> 
> This Morning (31 days post overseed)


Great improvement in those 10 days!!! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ken-n-nancy, thank you. Cannot believe how much it has progressed in such a short period of time.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I have been keeping up with daily mows, and the spoon feeding. Other than that though, haven't been applying much as I am a little trigger shy since I love how it is looking and I typically mess it up when it is looking good. 
Would like to put some PGR down though, might give that a go this weekend.

HOC is at .5"

I have been getting my mows in during the morning prior to my work meetings kicking in. Yesterday I mowed in the afternoon and decided to snap some decent pics with some better sun angles than I typically get in the morning. Bonus backyard pic with sunrise and the last dahlia for the year.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Great looking lawn, color and stripes are amazing!! What rate of PGR will you use?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @mribbens, it's the best time of the year for the turf! I have to go and take a look at the rate, quite frankly we got frost this morning so I am not even sure it makes any sense whatsoever to put it down anymore this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh, those are mailboxes. So the neighborhood has to stop in front of your house to see the grass everyday.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@g-man, yep! The other fun part is that I have mailboxes in my front yard and my mail box is a block and a half down the street. Makes total sense!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Overhead shot after the morning mow.


Lost a duck last night to what I'm assuming was a coyote. Surprised that it's the first one to be snatched up since they just sit back by the pond on the grass, like sitting ducks!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 looking good! Got plans for an anti-desiccant again this fall for winter? I am pretty well loaded up on items for my late October snow mold spray (weather dependent) if you want to try anything.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Hey @mowww...Would that transfilm I used last year still be good? I am assuming that it would not go bad as it is just with all of my other liquids stored away. Just give it a good shake and go to town. I was just planning to use that again.
I would like to learn more about snow mold though because it doesn't look like there is any consistency to it whatsoever. Neighbor guy gets it, other neighbor does not. Both doing the same stuff throughout the fall. I don't know, it just seems like a mystery to me.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Hey @mowww...Would that transfilm I used last year still be good? I am assuming that it would not go bad as it is just with all of my other liquids stored away. Just give it a good shake and go to town. I was just planning to use that again.
> I would like to learn more about snow mold though because it doesn't look like there is any consistency to it whatsoever. Neighbor guy gets it, other neighbor does not. Both doing the same stuff throughout the fall. I don't know, it just seems like a mystery to me.


Yeah the Transfilm should be good to go. UW-Madison with 3-4 locations has been a leader in control trials and their info is what I've been working off of. Late season K, HOC, soil moisture, microbiome makeup, debris and thatch can all play roles. After walking my neighborhood this spring, I am definitely going to make an app and throw in some T-Methyl for vole repellancy as well. I'll try to keep a check plot too.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@mowww, good plan on the voles. I have seen that a lot around here with people having issues with them the first year they are in their new home. They got all my neighbors but we stayed clear of any damage, the dog caught a few of them though.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I was a little gun shy with the sprayer, but I applied .25oz/k (label rate) of PGR this morning, just sitting here in my office watching the sprinklers trying to figure out how long it will take to have some kill off due to me spraying something wrong. I really have to get this spraying figured out before next year!

**Edit for spelling and to add that I just went out there and boy do I love the smell of PGR! I was golfing a few weeks back and they had just sprayed it and I was like, oh I know that smell!


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I maybe doing the same rate this weekend as well, did you add anything else to the cocktail, or just the PGR?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@mribbens, just PGR. I will probably put some humic and RGS down this weekend.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Sent this pic to have it printed today for my office...I have taken my share of lawn photos the last few years but I think this is the best I will ever get. Can probably just let the lawn go now and be done with it!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Sent this pic to have it printed today for my office...I have taken my share of lawn photos the last few years but I think this is the best I will ever get. Can probably just let the lawn go now and be done with it!


Yeah, it looks to me that photo demonstrates you can ace this "homeowner lawn hobbyist" thing!

There's nothing to be gained by continuing other than frustration for when things don't go well.

Get that pic framed in a 16x20 print and switch to a new hobby.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ken-n-nancy, not that I aced it, moreso that I will monkey it up somehow here eventually! Go shorter for some ungodly reason, overspray, take your pick!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Had some time this evening so I triple cut the back. Two diagonals and front to back. The back looks pretty decent, other than the few new dog spots, and the tramp area. Third pic is kind of stupid, it looks nice but you can't see the tramp area and the dog spots in the middle of the yard.

I don't do a whole lot in the backyard as far as applying products. The plan was to have the english setter go the bathroom in the same spot each time. Has worked well so far for me, then I wake up one morning and there are spots in the middle of the yard.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Nothing happening today lawn related. We got the kayaks out for one last float this morning down the Mississippi. Beautiful Fall day.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Sprayed Humic12 and RGS last night, got a mow in this morning between the rain. I could only get one direction in as it starting raining harder at the end. Still not real pleased about the dog spots in the back, might scuff them up a little and drop some leftover seed in there.

Starting to see more leaves in the yard, going to break out the lawn vac that I bought earlier in the year. I have been using the handheld up until this point.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What type of grass do you have?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84, It is a KBG/PRG mix...it is mostly KBG though. I overseeded with Midnite KBG and Grand Slam PRG in August. We've had quite a bit of rain recently so the lawn is pretty dark right now.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

It looks amazing! Lawns like this inspire me to keep improving.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84, thank you very much! I brought the height down last year for the first time and have loved the journey of doing it. I was paying someone two years ago to do it and I decided to just take the plunge and give it a go. It has it's challenges and frustrations, but it is a blast!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Bringing the height down requires a lot more meticulous overseeding and watering correct?


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Another journal to work my way through. Looks like im getting no work done this week... and we'll see how long until i end up with a gas reel mower in the garage...


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84, not so much on the overseeding, irrigation is pretty much a necessity though for going below 1".


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Trying to change things up for a little bit and move to a checkerboard pattern, instead of the diamonds. Cut side to side twice this morning, the same way both passes. Will give this a shot for a little bit, those diagonals look pretty set in place though so it may take a little bit of time.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice! You can go 'against' the diagonal stripes once to 'erase' them much faster.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Babameca, great idea! I have done that before when I was trying to keep the stripes and realized I made a mistake...didn't even think to do it when I am trying to get rid of them. Thank you!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Much better, thanks @Babameca...now to get working on the side stripes


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Congrats on your LOTM! What a beautiful lawn you have. This lawn is inspiring me to keep going low. My new reel mower will help and should be here soon. I will be sure to check back in and see how your lawn is progressing. Keept it up!!!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @weirj55 and congrats on the Allett. Looking forward to seeing pics of it.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Checkerboard is coming in nicely. Lighting is poor in the first pic, I might take one this afternoon to get a comparison shot against the diamonds I previously had.

I ran out of urea so I am think I am done with applications for the year. Now I get to do what I enjoy the most, just mow and not worry about applying stuff to it.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Congrats on the LOTM, your hard work and dedication to going reel low is inspiring, great work


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @mribbens, did you end up going with any of those reels?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 looking good as usual! Do you have a groomer on your mower or how do you contend with grass laying over too much after running the same pattern a few times?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Good Morning @mowww, the Jacobsen does have a groomer on it. One of the reasons I don't like the checkerboard as much is that I am only going two directions, with the diamonds I was going three and could change up my mows more.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Thank you @mribbens, did you end up going with any of those reels?


Well, my buddy is fixing up a John Deere 22R reel for me, I bought it for $50 and he is replacing the bedknife, going to a fairway one, sharpening the reel, tune up and replacing a fuel line. So I may be $150 into it, which is great. It may not be ready for a few weeks, so I ordered the Sun Joe electric reel as it came back into stock, so super stoked about that one! So I may be the owner of 4 mowers in 2 weeks, wife will kill me for sure.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

mribbens said:


> ... I may be the owner of 4 mowers in 2 weeks, wife will kill me for sure.


@mribbens, make sure to update your will quickly and indicate that the mowers should go to "The Lawn Forum" so that we can do a raffle or something for the mowers...


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Ha, good luck with that @mribbens!! I had the same thing happen where I went from one trusty rotary mower, to having three other reels in the span of a couple months. I thought it was pretty fun but my wife did not exactly agree with me on it. 
What sucked though is after I got them I saw a bunch of other ones I wanted and I knew there was no way in hell I could bring another one home!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I got some other Halloween items up. I wanted to hold off a little longer but the neighbors started putting their things out, so I did too.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> I got some other Halloween items up. I wanted to hold off a little longer but the neighbors started putting their things out, so I did too.


Nice! Do you have to remove all those every time you mow? I mean maybe that's a dumb question... Assuming you do, is that a pain?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@GrassOnTheHills I do take them out, it only takes like 5 minutes and I will cut back on my mowing now a little bit.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@mowww, can I put down that transfilm down and still mow afterwards or is that pretty much it once you put it down?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 it doesn't completely negate the effects of Transfilm but it does knock back about 50% of the benefit according to the rep I talked to. He said if you want to keep things looking fresh after the app just roll it without cutting to get you to first snowfall (if you've got the itch to be out there).


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @mowww...I am going to try and get it down in the morning and quite frankly I don't think the mowing matters anymore with potential for snow this weekend. Was just curious though, thanks again


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 you bet. Good luck!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Front yard graveyard scene is not real pleased with the snow...supposed to get around 6", neat


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Well that came quick. Guess we wrap up the thread for this season. When do things typically thaw?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Front yard graveyard scene is not real pleased with the snow...supposed to get around 6", neat


So, is this the first time in TLF history that an active "Lawn of the Month" was completely white?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@SOLARSUPLEX, no kidding on that. Had heard about a week in advance that it was coming but wow does it suck. We are supposed to get some rain here tomorrow so we might get another window with green. This year I mowed on the last day of March as the snow was gone, it was more of a ceremonial mow to say that I mowed in March though!

@ken-n-nancy, HA! Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Just came across your post on the r/lawncare lawn of the year. in looking at the competition i'd call it a win already!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Added a 12' ghost to the graveyard crew, half price at home depot today. Most of the snow is gone from my yard, neighbors have quite a bit of it still. The orange thing next to the ghosts was a snowman that we spray painted orange. Looks kind of odd since the black spray paint was running down his face, oh well. It won't be around for too long.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

This looks incredible! I've been dying to up our Halloween game, but the other party in the household is opposed. It was bad enough trying to get a thumbs up for the reno out of her.

Love it though! I'll have to see if Home Depot has any good clearance stuff this weekend.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you @OnTheLawn, I typically buy random junk either right before, or after the holiday (halloween, christmas) because I am really cheap! Picked up a couple more fog machines and have some other goodies to put out before next Saturday.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

We are going to see a slight uptick in the temp over the next week, high 40's. I was planning to just go out and take down the halloween decorations and run the greens mower without mowing to darken the lines, ended up just cutting it. Never mowed around the remnants of a snowman before!




Decorations back up:


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

OnTheLawn said:


> This looks incredible! I've been dying to up our Halloween game, but the other party in the household is opposed. It was bad enough trying to get a thumbs up for the reno out of her.
> 
> Love it though! I'll have to see if Home Depot has any good clearance stuff this weekend.


LOL, at least you got a thumbs up for the reno. I just get two thumbs down...RIP dreams of fun :dumb:

@MNLawnGuy1980 are you doing transfilm again this year? Any alterations to how you applied it vs last year?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Biggylawns, I don't know if I am going to or not. I might on Sunday when I start taking Halloween junk down. Maybe I will just do the front and do only half of that to see if it does anything!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Wrapping up for 2020 and had some final pics and a short video of the halloween display. We had a ton of kids come through and we just hung out in the garage while the kids got their candy. Had the smoker going with 2 racks of ribs, chicken and kielbasa.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

It really wasn't necessary but I got out and gave the front a nice trim this morning. Now I am all set to put out Christmas stuff on Friday. Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking great, as usual. You're really holding onto good color this late in the season. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

The lawn is looking amazing! Thanks for sharing the Halloween decor, it was a pretty sweet set-up.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Santa and Frosty made a return this year, they took last year off due to the whole torn achilles situation.

First time we have done lights like this on the house. My wife did a great job on them as I am scared to death of heights. I did the tree lights with a long pvc pipe that I cut a notch in the end to feed the lights with. Worked pretty well. 




Edit to add a sunrise pic from this morning...love it!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

There is no snow for the foreseeable future, and the weather was great yesterday so I decided to take the Jake out for a spin. I don't think I have ever mowed in December before.

After the dumping of snow we got before Halloween, it has been pretty mild so far. A white Christmas is not looking too promising but we will see.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Done with the lawn for the year!

We got the pond cleared off and our first skate in today. Temp is 41, which feels like 70 for this time of the year.


----------

